
Homeland Security wants the Master Key to the Internet - pageman
http://www.infowars.com/articles/ps/internet_dhs_wants_master_key_for_net.htm
======
zkinion
Those guys scare me alot more than the terrorists do...

------
pg
I guarantee you, anything the NSA wants that Verisign has, they can get.

